# Wurfprüfung Niedersachen



## danielkppel (9. April 2013)

Hallo

habe eine frage an euch da meine Freundin jetzt ihren Angelschein macht und bald ihre Wurfprufung hat.
Braucht sie eine günstige für die Wurfprüfung geeignete Rute!

Meine Ruten die ich habe sind leider nicht in der vorgeschrieben Länge oder für das Wurfgewicht geeigent ,nun benötige ich für sie eine passenden!!

Hier mal die Angaben zur  Vorgeschrieben

Rute:
Einhandrute 1,37mbis 2,50m lang,mindestens 3Schnurführungsringe und 1Spitzenring.

Würfgewicht für die Prüfung hat ein gewicht von 7,5gr in 
Tropfenform.

Also benötigeich eure Hilfefür eine günstige Rute dienicht mehr als 30 eurokosten sollte wäre super.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## mapasuma (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Wurfprüfung??? hab ich noch nie gehört... Was den das genau?


----------



## Der Altengammer (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Moin,
habe vor zwei Jahren in Geesthacht meine Prüfung gemacht.
Dort waren auch einige Kollegen aus Niedersachsen, die eine 
Wurfprüfung ablegen mussten.
Wir haben dann alle zusammen diese Prüfung gemacht.
Eine passende Rute wurde damals vom dortigen Angelverein
gestellt. 
Ich würde erstmal nachfragen ob das da auch so möglich ist.
Es kann sich ja nicht jeder eine passende Rute für die Prüfung
kaufen.
Vielleicht hat ja einer im Kurs so eine Rute, die ihr euch in der
Prüfung teilen könnt. 

Gruß 
Hanse Jung


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Musste auch so eine Wurfprüfung machen. Haben aber die Ruten vom Kursleiter gestellt bekommen. Natürlich konnte man auch seine eigene Rute mitnehmen...

(Bei einer Wurfprüfung muss man bestimmte Ziele in verschiedenen Entfernungen mit einigen Wurftechniken anwerfen und so gut es geht treffen. Haben das damals auf einem Sportplatz gemacht. War jedenfalls bei mir so. )

Ich würde erstmal nachfragen, ob das da nicht auch so ist. Wäre ja unnötig eine extra zu kaufen, wenn man die gestellt bekommt. Ansonsten würde ich bei ebay nach eine gebrauchten Rute mit so 15 / 20g Wurfgewicht suchen. Muss ja nichts tolles sein.


----------



## Harrie (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Hi
Daniel

Geh mal nach Hannes und frag mal Matze,der kann dir bestimmt helfen.


----------



## kappi1974 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Ich hab im Februar meine Prüfung gemacht.Die Wurfprüfung gibt es nicht mehr.Statt dessen mussten wir im praktischen teil Ruten zusammenstellen bzw. erkennen was für ne Rute der Prüfer uns unter die Nase hält.
Ist aber alles ganz easy |supergri


----------



## danielkppel (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*



Louis Bleriot schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es hier die Wurfprüfung ebenfalls nicht mehr, kann aber durchaus sein, daß es da auch innerhalb Nds. regionale Unterschiede gibt. Ansonsten tut es dafür die allerbilligste Tele-Spinne die Du bekommen kannst, wenn sie nicht vom Kursleiter oder Verein gestellt wird (z.B. DAM Online 2,40m, 10-30g kostet normal auch vor Ort deutlich unter 10 EUR). Die vorgeschriebenen Castinggewichte kann man normalerweise für kleines Geld beim Kursleiter kaufen. Rolle egal was, als Schnur hat sich eine 20er Mono bewährt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxiDelme (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Hi Daniel,

ich werfe 3g-Spinner mit meiner 10 - 30g Rute recht zielgenau. Wird schon passen.

Wir hatten damals keine Wurfprüfung, war auch ganz gut so.

VG


----------



## m-spec (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Die Wurfprüfung wird hier bei uns auch nicht von allen Vereinen gemacht bzw. wenn dann nicht unbedingt nach den Vorgaben der Prüfungsordnung...  Die Prüfung wird in den Schein eingetragen und kann mancherorts wichtig sein um Spinnfischen zu dürfen wie z.b. die seperat abzulegende Fliegenfischerprüfung.

Und bevor hier wieder das Gerede von wegen Schikane und unnötig losgeht:

Ich bin seit 3 Jahren in der Position das ich diese Prüfung abnehme und eintrage und was ich da stellenweise erlebe an Unfähigkeit mit dem Umgang des Angelgerätes in Hinsicht auf Präzision lässt mir die Haare zu Berge stehen...

Fall 1: 2 "gestandene" Angler benötigten die Eintragung in ihren Schein um in den Gewässern des neuen Vereins mit der Spinnrute aktiv zu werden. Laut eigenen Aussagen warfen sie schon jahrelang Spinnköder durch die Weltgeschichte. Der eine hat 8 und der andere 9 Anläufe gebraucht um die Punktzahl von 30 zu erreichen auf eine minimale Weite von 10 und eine maximale Weite von 18 mtr.

Fall 2: Wieder, nach eigenen Aussagen, gestandene Fischer die ihre Festbleimontagen zielsicher auf 80-120 in einen 10 ltr. Eimer werfen. Nach gut 1 einer Stunde hatten sie die benötigten Treffer auf kurze Distanzen immer noch nicht zusammen...


----------



## BERND2000 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

Das die Wurfprüfnung wegfallen soll, wurde mir auch erzählt.
Noch ist sie wohl Fakt.http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=192

Aus meiner Sicht schade, weil man so mal unterschiedliche Ruten erlebt, Kontakte knüpft oder möglichweise erlebt wie man Perücken vermeidet oder sie (fast) immer auseinander bekommt.

Ich vermute mal, es fehlen immer mehr die Ausbilder und Prüfer, die selber noch werfen können.:q
30/100 brauchen die Prüflinge, ich meine 50/100 Ausbilder, 60/100 (früher wohl 70/100) Prüfer. 
Wer es selbst nicht kann, kann es nicht zeigen und weiß auch nicht, wo er es gebrauchen könnte.


Muß man nicht können, heute gibt es doch Motorsägen.



Aber zur Frage welche Rute.
Das Gewicht ist 7,5 Gr.
Beim Angeln wäre also 5 Gr - 10 Gr das Wurfgewicht, der Rute.
Eine weiche Rute wirft weniger genau, aber weiter und rückt nicht so. 
Da kann ich dann dünnste Schnüre verwenden.

...Das ist aber ein Zielwerfen, also die etwas härtere, aber dann vorsichtig werfen.
.
Länge: Ne kurze Rute muß weniger genauer gehalten werden wie eine Längere, ....braucht aber mehr Kraft beim Wurf.
Also, 15 -25 Gr Wurfgewicht und 1,8m - 2,4m Länge.
Schnur 0,12 - 0,2mm Monofil.


Rolle: Bei Frauen und Kindern das Kleinste was es gibt suchen.
Sonst geht das nicht mit dem Halten und Bremsen am Spulenrand.
(Was die Meisten ja, eh nicht nutzen, oder kennen)


Beim Üben nicht verzweifeln und Spaß haben, ist das Wichtigste.
Also im Wettstreit üben und rumblödeln, im Stehen,sitzen von mir aus auch rücklings mit nem Spiegel.
Wer den Spaß verliert lehrnt nicht.

Im Wettkampf würde ich aber härteres Gerät, kürzere Ruten und ne 0,06 m Geflochtene verwenden.


----------



## m-spec (13. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Im Wettkampf würde ich aber härteres Gerät, kürzere Ruten und ne 0,06 m Geflochtene verwenden.



Wettkampfgerät ist meistens so um die 140-165 cm lang. Die Geflochtene müsstest aber zu Hause lassen. Nur Mono gestattet.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*



m-spec schrieb:


> Wettkampfgerät ist meistens so um die 140-165 cm lang. Die Geflochtene müsstest aber zu Hause lassen. Nur Mono gestattet.


 
Mag sein....
Ich finde nichts. http://www.castingsport.de/

Ganz sicher wird es aber verschieden gehandhabt.


----------



## m-spec (13. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mag sein....
> Ich finde nichts. http://www.castingsport.de/
> 
> Ganz sicher wird es aber verschieden gehandhabt.



Ich kenne es halt so und praktiziere es auch so. Sehe bei den Zieldisziplinen aber auch keinen Vorteil beim Einsatz von Geflecht sondern eher Nachteile.


----------



## isfischer (13. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

moinmoin @m-spec,

das geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich, verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ABER
das ist keine Schikane sondern absoluter typisch Deutscher nonsens, ich habe beruflich (ich bin Angelguide) viel mit Anglern anderen Nationen zu tun (sehr, sehr viel mit Engländern), wenn man so ins Gespräch kommt und man denen dann so ganz beiläufig erzählt das man in Deutschland auf nen Lehrgang gehen und nen Schein haben muss, ernte ich in der Regel Kopfgeschüttel und Gelächter und diverse "unflätige" Wörter über "die" DEUTSCHEN zum Thema Angelschein. 
Wurfprüfung?, also man kann es auch übertreiben!!!  
Meine ganz persönliche Meinung...


----------



## m-spec (13. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*



isfischer schrieb:


> moinmoin @m-spec,
> 
> das geht jetzt nicht gegen Dich, verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ABER
> das ist keine Schikane sondern absoluter typisch Deutscher nonsens, ich habe beruflich (ich bin Angelguide) viel mit Anglern anderen Nationen zu tun (sehr, sehr viel mit Engländern), wenn man so ins Gespräch kommt und man denen dann so ganz beiläufig erzählt das man in Deutschland auf nen Lehrgang gehen und nen Schein haben muss, ernte ich in der Regel Kopfgeschüttel und Gelächter und diverse "unflätige" Wörter über "die" DEUTSCHEN zum Thema Angelschein.
> ...



Keine Panik. Ich verstehe das nicht falsch. Erlebe das halt nur immer wieder wie schlecht der Umgang mit dem Gerät ist bzw. geworden ist. Und die Punktzahlen die erreicht werden müssen für die Spinnfischprüfung sind in meinen Augen auch ein Witz. Das was man sich da zusammenstoppeln muss um zu bestehen sorgt am Gewässer nur für Dekoration der Bäume.

Was nicht vergessen werden sollte gerade auf die Engländer bezogen. Die Angelkultur ist dort eine ganz andere andere. Gerade an den Commercials ist es so das da schneller rausfliegst als Du gucken kannst weil dich nicht waidgerecht verhälst. Das sorgt dafür das der Angelsport ernsthafter betrieben wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wurfprüfung Niedersachen*

.....gehen und nen Schein haben muss, ernte ich in der Regel Kopfgeschüttel und Gelächter und diverse "unflätige" Wörter über "die" DEUTSCHEN zum Thema Angelschein. 
Wurfprüfung?, also man kann es auch übertreiben!!! 
Meine ganz persönliche Meinung... 
__________________

Recht haben sie die Engländer, wird wohl auch bald wegfallen.
Na ja, vielen hilft es, einmal zu lehrnen was man mit ner Angel machen kann.
Ist ja kein Nachteil zu erfahren wie es besser geht oder wo Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung sind.

Ganz sicher braucht es da aber keine Prüfung.#t
Einzig der Teilnehmer hat Vorteile.
Meine private Meinung.


----------

